# An afternoon at the local.



## nuuumannn (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Out of the country at present, but went to an open day at lovely Omaka last weekend for a wee spot of flying display watching.

The beautiful Anson I is always great to see.












Australian Comper Swift almost finished restoration.






Locally based Fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 2, 2016)

More from Omaka.






Beautiful Ryan; it's Australian and Dutch past can be seen on its rudder.





















Local Dr I looks great in Black.











Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 2, 2016)

Lovely shots. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 2, 2016)

That Anson is fantastic.

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2016)

Nice shots. I like the tail markings on the Ryan.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 3, 2016)

Nice shots of the Anson and "Washing Machine Charlie's" plane

M*A*S*H fans will get the reference.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 3, 2016)

Beautiful planes


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2016)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 6, 2016)

Great shots!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2016)

Great shots...


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 9, 2016)

Great, thanks for posting


----------

